# יישר כוח



## senor_smile

What exactly does this little phrase mean? 

Morfix has it 
מילון ותרגום מורפיקס Morfix Dictionary | יישר כוח באנגלית

meaning "well done" or "congratulations"; but these don't seem to cover the context I'm hearing it in.


----------



## slus

It means well done, but it's an archaic phrase. In what context do you hear it?


----------



## senor_smile

I see that here: 
מה זה יישר כוח - מילון עברי עברי - מילוג
where it's defined as simply 
כל הכבוד!


I've heard it in the show Shtisel.  I think the context was similar to where I'd expect בבקשה, or some sort of polite word.


----------



## slus

I assume that in Shrtisel they use archaic phrases to imitate the way some orthodox Jews speak. I am not familiar with this dialect and I don't know if they use it properly.


----------



## JoMe

See here (Hebrew): יִשַּׁר כּוֹחַ - האקדמיה ללשון העברית, that also includes some etymological notes.

Orthodox Jews, at least in Israel, do not really have a dialect, only certain language preferences.

Ultra Orthodox = חרדים may speak sometimes Ashkenazi Hebrew, and be strongly influenced by it when speaking modern Hebrew (Shtisel is about them, right?), so yes, @slus's comment is good.

Specifically, יישר כוח, often reduced to ש'כוייח = shkoyech (the yod is for Ashkenazi pronunciation), is the common way to say "bravo" to one who just said דבר תורה = a speech or lecture about religious issue.

Figuratively it may mean simply "thank you", e.g. when one has done something significant (or not...) for you.

The Sephardi equivalent  is חזק וברוך.


----------



## Ali Smith

koakh is, of course, "strength", but what does the יישר mean and how is it pronounced?


----------



## slus

יישר כוח means "well done"
Yishar is from Arameic meaning "will become stronger"


----------



## Abaye

slus said:


> Yishar is from Arameic meaning "will become stronger"



באתר האקדמיה מופיע הסבר שאינו מתייחס בהכרח לארמית ונראה כאימוץ של אטימולוגיה עממית שקיימת אצל המפרשים. אולי זה עונה על ההגדרה של folk etymology כשכבר בימי קדם פירשו בחופשיות (reanalysis) את המילה "אשר" מול הפועל י-ש-ר וכך יצרו את הביטוי.
הם מציעים שהמקור הוא הפעלים י-ש-ר, א-ש-ר, ש-ר-ר, שאולי קשורים זה לזה והשימוש הוא במובנם הארמי.


> מילית השעבוד אֲשֶׁר נדרשת כאן כפועל המציין חיזוק ואישור.


יִשַּׁר כּוֹחַ - האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------



## slus

טוב, זה לא סותר.
בספרים ישנים מתחילת המאה העשרים אפשר למצוא את המילה "איישר" במובן של מילת עידוד.
Aysher


----------



## Abaye

קשה לסתור בשעה שיש מחלוקת בין מלומדים, רציתי רק להזכיר שקיימות דיעות שונות ואין תשובה חד משמעית.


----------

